# Horse Trainers, How did you get started?



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

I got started volunteering for a horse trader when I was 12 years old. The facility and management was a disaster but it was an excellent learning opportunity. There were trainers always coming through and I was always able to learn something from everyone. 

My main challenge is that I suffer from a bone density problem so I have to make sure my groundwork is rock solid before I swing a leg over. If I get bucked off, bones WILL break, it's just a matter of how many and how badly. Right now it's that i've moved on from the traders facility and i'm trying to make my own start. 

I worked/ volunteered when I was too young for a horse trader for 8 years. I'm only 21 but I have swung a leg over more horses than most people will in a lifetime. I learned something from every horse and being around so many types of horses has given me an excellent education on what works and in a timely fashion. Working with so many people and horses has humbled me. 

Thankfully I live in a very horsey area, or rather a whole bunch of city people that want horses and don't have a clue. 

I am very lucky that at my current boarding facility the BO does allow me to have my own clients. 

I am not picky on the horses I work with. The only thing I will turn away is a horse that has some real talent bucking and even then if I think I can break the habit with groundwork I will work with the horse.

It's the people that I have more conflict with, for years I dealt with the most insane want to be horse people that already knew it all. I work with problem horses but a vast majority of the time it's horses with people problems that I encounter. If I find a person that is looking to be my client but has no desire to further their own ability I will turn them away. I can train their horse no problem, but those problems will arise again if the do nothing to correct themselves.

I love it, every moment I can spend teaching a horse or a person better horsemanship is a moment well spent. I never have a day where I felt burnt out, and when I can't be at the barn I am on a horse forum or watching more training videos.


----------



## srcosticov (Aug 14, 2013)

myhorsesonador said:


> As the title states, how did you get started?
> 
> How old were you?
> 
> ...



I started riding early, age 5 started competition at C level shows, then quickly moved to the A level shows as a Hunter/Jumper. 
I was a working student and then an assistant training at two locals barns, then took a few years off and started to train at an amateur level around age 21.
Since I was so young, it was hard for people to take me seriously and some people that I was at a barn with almost scared me out of it because we didn't get along (my fault, long story). After I moved locations, I picked back up and started it all over again and have been doing well for myself. I took more time off to have a child and now I am back to doing what I love. Age and general lack of confidence because of my age and peoples perception of me were the biggest challenges I faced.
I live in Southern California and there are enough horse communities around that I never have to worry about lack of business. I do make enough to sustain my lifestyle, but it helps that I have other businesses and my husband works. Essentially, I do this for money because you should never do something that you're good at for free. 
As for training locations - I have 2. One barn is a hippy commune that I absolutely love, the other provides a location closer to home. I also offer mobile training for those living near one of my facilities since almost everyone has horse property there.
I have never come across a horse that I refuse to work with, but I have seen a horse that was a nightmare and a half that if I had been asked to work with, I would have refused at that time. Now, I don't think there is a horse that I wouldn't give a chance to.

And really, it may be "work," but is is so much fun that I can't believe people actually pay me to do this. I am serious when I say that you should never do something for free if you're good at it; that has been my motto and given me 3 stable businesses that earn me good money. If you love it and are good at it, even better!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Trained my first horse at 12 (I might have been 11 now I think of it), and it was the first horse I actually owned. I was with my uncle at the time on his cattle station, about 100,000 acres in North Queensland. The horse was one he bred and I broke her in under the supervision of one of his stockmen, Gavin. Gavin taught me how to do everything, and when it came time to ride her, I was up. The horse was collar roped and hobbled, I swung up on her, sat there a minute, she was un-collar roped and un-hobbled, and the rodeo began (stuck to her too, she never actually managed to throw me that horse). 
At the time, another guy, the guy who taught me to actually train horses well, was watching. He noticed how hard it was to catch this horse and how stubborn she was, even after being ridden, told me to go get him a stock whip, and in 15 minutes he had her following him around the round yard like a lost puppy. When I saw that I decided he knew what he was doing and I ought to learn from him, and I did. 
The challenge at first was that natural horsemanship methods, much less hackamore training horses (much much less even getting hold of the equipment) was something no one had ever seen around there, I’d never hear the end of how it was all BS and didn’t work, even while I was doing it. 
After that I worked on cattle stations from the NT to south Queensland as a ringer (cowboy) and trained horses as part of my work, both station horses and my own. I would also often train horses for other people as a favour or payment, or a horse swap, and earned a reputation in some parts for being able to get horses that were considered dangerous or un-rideable going, I ended up with a couple of them.
Never trained horses as a sole occupation, it was just part of station life; the money paid, I eventually decided, wasn’t worth the hard work and injuries.
I have met a few horses I would rather not train if I didn’t have to, I have met plenty more that I could get going no worries but had a gut feeling that they wouldn’t make a hackamore horse and so start them out in a snaffle bit and possibly never bother with a hackamore on them (I start them from scratch in the hackamore generally). 
I still train my uncle’s horses when I have the time to get up to his place. It would never get too much like work; I actually get all ancey if I don’t get to train a horse regularly.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I always wanted to be a trainer growing up, but have given up the past few years, because of lack of support, and physical problems, that I hope will be fixed by surgery by the end of the year.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Still working on doing this for a living here, but I can tell you that if you want to find horses to ride, they're out there to find! It's helpful if you can get some video of you riding and put it up on youtube so that prospective customers can see what you do. 

How are things in Ocala nowadays? I've been considering going back for awhile this winter when things used to get busy.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not sure, the economy is in the toilet, I had a few stable hand jobs but got let go because people are running out of money. I moved to SC 3 months ago because my dad's job shut down, and he got transferred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

Started as a working student, held plenty of those jobs, then assistant trainer, then on my own. It is a VERY difficult path, little to no paycheck, high start up costs, and a lot of risk. Not to say it's not worth it, but only for the super determined! I honestly think it is easier to become an actor!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Started catch riding at local hunter shows because, while I had breeches, a coat, and boots, I lacked the horse! Got along with some spunky little horses and started getting paid to exercise. Exercising led to race tracks. Race tracks led to management and starting babies. Management and starting babies led to getting requests to re-school spoiled horses, and re-schooling led to getting nice young horses. 

Marriage and children slowed that down, though we ranched through that time, but when they became old enough to ride on their own, we started buying prospects at sales and putting 30 days of riding and feed on them and re-selling. That again led to requests to start horses and to re-school spoiled ones.

Now I'm getting out of re-schooling and only exercising for people with decent horses who are good horsemen. I've paid my dues!

Have fun as you find your own path!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> As the title states, how did you get started? My friend who is also a trainer called me up and offered me a job at the barn where she was working. I almost said no, I was pretty certain I didn't want to be a pro.
> 
> How old were you? 25? 26?
> 
> ...



If you want to ride professionally, I would suggest working closely with some really top notch trainers with lots of connections who are willing to help you out and teach you what they know. Prove to them you're worth it by working your butt off doing menial labor because the majority of people who come to me saying they want to do what I do don't actually want to work that hard. Learn as much as you can, get a show record if you can, get connections, because so much of finding a job is who you know! Good luck!


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Haha i just started teaching a ten-year-old! I'm 15, by the way.
I have to say my biggest challenge so far is making sure my student is comfortable with the horse and knows that it will not be easy. I worry that she'll feel like she's not progressing and want to rush onto bigger and better things. Also it's difficult for me as a student to juggle homework AND training my own horse and finding time to relax!

I can't really answer the income question because I do $15 an hour, which is quite a steal in my area, being $30 for 1/2 hour the normal rate at the barns i have looked at.

I don't have an arena because of where the pasture is, but i do have a long, flat, area wide enough for 10meter circles to ride in, which i love dearly  i teachat my house for now, but with winter coming they may not want to continue or we may have to work something out with an indoor arena that i rent near my house, but we'll just have to see!

I use my own missile-proof trail/dressage/trot-pole gelding for her lessons, but if i were to continue giving lessons later on in my life it would just depend on the student and horse as a team whether or not i would work with the horse. If they aren't suited for each other one bit, then i'd probably not work with them. (I.E. small, weak, inexperienced 11-year-old with a flighty, sensitive, 4-year-old Thoroughbred mare)

I love teaching so far and i look forward to it all day at school! It's a great learning experience for both of us and it's something special, knowing that a kid looks up to you for advice and wants to be just like you when they're your age. I also love being able to pass on my knowledge to the younger generation and infecting more children with the "horse bug"!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> I'm not sure, the economy is in the toilet, I had a few stable hand jobs but got let go because people are running out of money. I moved to SC 3 months ago because my dad's job shut down, and he got transferred.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I live there. SC is secretly an equestrian gold-mine. You just have to know where to look.  Aiken is probably a good place to start. York is another. There is also Landrum, but that is further North.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Ripplewind said:


> I live there. SC is secretly an equestrian gold-mine. You just have to know where to look.  Aiken is probably a good place to start. York is another. There is also Landrum, but that is further North.


I'm in West Union Near Seneca. Not really equestrian around here, only boats and jet skis lol


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I got started at a small "lesson mill" barn.

I believe that I was fifteen or sixteen.

In the start, I didn't face too many challenges.

I do live in a "horsey" area... sort of. Colorado has a big Hunter/Jumper scene, so I got lucky in that aspect.

Heck no. Like most trainers starting out, I started out as "pee-on". Students paid $45 for an hour lesson. I did everything from start to finish, including help groom and tack up, teach the lesson, assist with cool down, and then supervise untacking and the giving of treats (my favorite <3). And I was paid $6 or 7 an hour.

I worked under someone else.

Nope. I have come across horses that I didn't feel safe putting students on, but none that I wouldn't work with. 

I no longer do it. For me, it was too political. More than that, the trainer I was working under was asking me to do unsafe things, and I felt I was being taken advantage of. IE-put a very green, young rider on a very green, young pony. Or, even more humorously, have me drive her home after one too many margaritas. It turned me off of training for good. I'd much rather just lesson, and train horses for myself.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I was born into 3 generations of horse family though my father wasn't really interested in riding. My grandfather was mad for racehorses so my weekends from a really early age were spent between the yard he kept a few at and then later on with a cousin of his who broke and schooled horses. I broke my first pony on my own (always with someone to hand) when I was 14 but I was in no way a 'trainer' at that age.
I had my own ponies but always hung out at a little riding school/dealer/competition yard. It was far from 'posh' but things were done properly and it gave me the chance to ride lots of different ponies and horses.
I was lucky to be able to have lessons with some really good people and spend time with some really good trainers.
Later on I worked at a BHS Riding School where I could train for exams, the owner was really knowledgeable but I hated the type of work and it tied up my weekends so going to shows or hunting was difficult
I moved to another yard that was a mix of breeding, breaking & schooling for selling plus a mix of DIY, part and full liveries (boarders) hunting in the winter & shows in the summer. I loved that job and stayed there for 10 years until the owner retired with ill health and sold up
I took my full liveries with me and set up my own small yard with them and doing some dealing then moved completely into breeding a two foals a year and buying green horses to bring on and sell.
I worked part time in what my father called a 'real job'
I quit when my husband took a job that involved a lot of travel and now just have 'horses for fun'
I learnt early on that its stupid to take big risks for an employer or client because being out of work as a result of an accident can put you in real hardship and they will rarely worry about it.


----------



## YellowHorse48 (Oct 11, 2013)

Never had a horse of my own till 22 but started riding neighbors plug horse when I was 8 or 9. When 15 a farmer I was working for said he'd give me $30 to break a 3yr old he had. So being a cocky teenager took her out in a plowed field and commenced to ride her rodeo style. Well, that didnt work, fractured my collar bone. While mending, read all I could, talked to old timers that broke horse to ride for suggestions. One old timer wouldnt tell me things directly, give me a 20 minute story to cipher out and then come by a few days later to see if I got the drift of what he was saying. I learned a lot from the hours and hours of stories he told me.Tho his methods were kinda rough IMO at times, I figured out on my own reading,watching and going to observed some Buck B clinics what is now called NH methods. I never started, takein problem horses for a living but have worked with up in the hundreds of horses. The later years I did lease a barn and inside arena to be able to take in horses year around. Usaully had 3 or 4 at at time I was working with. I'm 65 now and dont take in other peoples horses. 5 or 6 years ago my balance and reaction time started getting off and health went south and was getting throwed more than normal, I figured I better quit before I broke a hip and lay in the dirt 5 or 6 days before someone found me because I live alone. I got rid of all my horses except one old gelding. He died 3yrs ago and figured I wouldnt get another horse. Well, its in my blood and bought a 10yr old mare a month ago that is calm, just needs some fine tuning


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Ripplewind said:


> I live there. SC is secretly an equestrian gold-mine. You just have to know where to look.  Aiken is probably a good place to start. York is another. There is also Landrum, but that is further North.


Don't forget Camden !


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I started teaching lessons for my trainer as a teenager. I took my first client shortly after I finished high school and continued from there. The key to it is to continue your education and keep riding yourself. It's really easy to get tied up in your client's horses and not practice on your own.

I do a lot of different things to keep me well rounded. I teach lessons, train greenies, correct behavior problems and catch ride. I also take lessons myself and find time to practice on my own finished horse to keep him sharp.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was very fortunate. I was born into a horsey family and had a professional trainer for a dad. Because of that, I always had good horses and learned early how to turn out a good horse. I started putting miles on green horses of Dad's when I was about 11 or 12, and worked on greener and greener ones. I sort of jumped into training one on my own at 14. He ended up broke as he could be, but due to my own inexperience and lack of knowledge, he doesn't have really stellar training. He's hot, chargey, touchy, and difficult to ride.

After him, I kept on finishing off greenies for my Dad and I would start the more mellow ones on my own (under his instruction since these were his customer's horses). I steadily worked up from there, handling the greener "problem" horses and worked my way up to starting them from day 1. 

During all that, I started taking in a customer horse of my own here and there during high school. After I graduated and moved away to the city, I didn't get much time to get home to ride, but I still would put a few miles on someone's green horses whenever I was home. Then, when I moved back home to start training full time, my business was all ready to go great guns...and it did. I kept a waiting list anywhere from 2 to 10 months long and I stayed busy.

I decided earlier this summer that I wanted out of it. It was starting to feel too much like a job because I had to take on more horses than I really wanted just to be able to afford decent health insurance. Not to mention the unrealistic expectations of so many customers.

Too many people have seen movies where someone loves a horse into being broke in a week...so that's what they expect *eyeroll*. Then, they don't follow your instructions for when they take the horse home and get ****ed at you when the horse doesn't stay broke.

Just as a perfect example, my last customer: He sent me a 3 year old horse that he had turned into a bucker. EVERY TIME you put the saddle on, he turned into a saddle bronc. If you let him stand still for more than a couple minutes and then asked him to move off, he turned into a saddle bronc. He was pushy and obnoxious on the ground.

Because I know I'm not a bronc rider, I worked with the horse for quite a while on the ground before I ever got on him and it was about 2 weeks before I even took him out of the round pen. Still, in 60 days, I could saddle him, step on, and ride off with no problems, lope circles easily, neck rein, leg yield, sidepass, etc.

I sent the horse home with explicit instructions that someone needed to ride the horse every day to keep him going or he would likely revert to his previous behavior.


Fast forward to 4 months later, I get a phone call with this guy telling me how upset he is because he took the horse home, turned him out for 4 months while feeding him about 10 pounds of sweet feed per day, then wondered why the horse bucked again when some stranger tried to ride him to move cattle at the sale barn with no warm up or anything :evil:.

So, now I only train for a hobby and am considering just keeping to my own horses.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I started when I was around 14, met a new friend and he was from a horse family and his grandfather taught me tons! Rescued a horse and brought him home to train. Through instruction of my friends grandfather. It was at that point I was hooked! Nine years later, I'm 23 and running my own training facility. A lot of working with other more knowledgable hands is what helped me along the way but honestly I am mostly self taught. I have read every thing I could get a hold of, watched every video and trial and error. If your going to be a trainer, you can't just like horses. You have to have a passion for horses and a true love for them. The reason I say this is because there will be Lots of good days but there are bad days where you feel like nothing is working. You have to have the will to keep pushing towards the desired goal and not let yourself down. You can't be emotional and be a good trainer because you will let emotions get in the way of the horse.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess I qualify as a trainer, because I have trained other peoples horses for them, so here goes:

My family is so NON horsey, its not even funny. None of them every had the least inclination to ride, handle or learn about them, but I was born with the bug. When I was 5 I started begging for lessons and toy horses. At 7 I snuck out with my cousin on a visit and rode her brothers proud cut, 18hh, 3 year old draft cross, that had less than 30 days of riding. I fell off 7 times, and never told my mother what I did.

I got a couple lessons around 10, but my instructor was not very good, and my family couldn't afford it. At 12 I started spending the summers away from the big city, with my horsey cousins. We got to ride the boys horses when they wernt around. These horses were half broke, 17-18hh, and loved to run. The training they had was poor, and at first we were too small to lift the saddles. after a while we could lift them, but they were sized for 6' guys, and us tiny girls couldn't do up the cinch all the way or reach the stirrups. Let me tell you, you learned to ride balanced in a hurry!!

Bought my first horse at 15, off a lady who was abusing and starving her. she was a yearling. I learned from everyone around me, read countless books, posts on forums and magazines, and talked to every horseman that would take the time to talked to me. I rode every horse that people would let me get on, good, bad or ugly, and have the scars to prove it. I broke that filly out at 3, when I was 17, and did a pretty good job. Sold her with 30 days training to a hunter/jumper barn. I lucked out, because she was very easy and forgiving.

I started a few of my own, some for my barn owner, and fixed a lot of off the track thoroughbreds and problem horses before I took on outside horses. I only got through a few horses for out side clients before I realized I didn't want to do it. I had people that wanted a dead quiet, push button, 20+ year old school master buying 2 year old high strung morgans and being shocked when I couldn't convert them into another horse, in 30 days, despite my being honest from the get go. Or the people that bought a horse that was WAY over their skill level and/or poorly matched because it was gorgeous, then expected a different horse when I finished.

I now train for friends, family and myself.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I used to go to riding camp at this little facility in Northern Germany. They asked me if I would be willing to trade work for free room and board, which I gladly accepted. So instead of paying 450 DM per week to ride there, they paid me 50 DM per week, I got free R/B and could ride whatever horse I wanted. 

The work involved helping the campers with grooming/tacking up the horses, teaching a few beginner lessons, and riding/evaluating newly purchased lesson horses. 

It was the most fun I've ever had my entire life; but it was also physically demanding. I didn't really get to pick the horse that I wanted to ride because I had to ride the "problem children." But I learned A LOT. 
I wouldn't be able to take such a job today as I have bills to pay. 

Honestly, the best way to get started is to sign up for lessons at a big barn that takes working students. As the BO gets to know you, and finds out that you are good rider, he/she will likely approach you at some point about a working student arrangement. 

There are also trade schools that prepare you to become a trainer; so that's another option.

Good luck!


----------

